# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  فایل های gdb و نحوه نمایش آنها....

## فرزاد دلفی باز

با سلام :
من به یکسری فایل های بانک اطلاعاتی InterBase دسترسی دارم که پسوند آنها gdb ولی متاسفانه نمی دونم چطور باید آنها را باز کنم و  tabel های اونها رو ویرایش کنم .......
متشکر میشم منو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

بالاخره پیداش کردم:
username: sysdba
password: masterkey

----------


## dkhatibi

با داشتن این یوزر پسورد پیش فرض مشکلت حل شد؟

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

البته.....
فقط  2 تا مشکل وجود داره :
1- بعضی از فیلد های فارسی فونتش بهم ریخته و قایل خواندن نیست
2- چطور میشه Tabel های این بانک رو به اکسس یا SQL Server  تبدیل کرد ؟(آیا اصلا میشه اینکا رو انجام داد)

----------


## dkhatibi

شاید فونتی که از اون استفاده کرده اید را ندارید.

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

برای Convert چکار باید کرد؟؟؟؟

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

راهی برای تبدیل این بانک وجود نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## grabby

سلام بنده هم چننین مشکلی دارم استارتر توضیح نداده مشکل رو چظوری حل کرده و فایل رو باز کرده و استفاده کرده
بانک اطلاعاتی InterBase فایلهایی با پسوند GDB 
ضمن این که آیا امکان تبدیل آن CSV وجود دارد ؟

----------

